

Ask HN: What is your experience with nootropics? - milkcircle

Do they actually work? What side effects have you experienced? Are the costs worth it?
======
th1agofm
I didn't feel anything better.

I've taken different amounts of dosage of piracetam. From very small dosages
to high. I frequently had headaches with high dosages which were fixed
whenever I took choline with it.

It was for over 2 years so I've probably played as much as I could with it's
dosage and the usage of choline with it, but I didn't feel any difference.

It's not like ritalin where it makes u go mad focused and stuff.

